# I need a picture



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I need a cool pic to put on my website for flounder. Just one pic to capture their attention. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

That'll do it.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's a couple


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

here's a couple


----------



## backcountryfisher (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's a good one


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

You are welcome to these


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

overkill said:


> You are welcome to these


those are some studs right there....the fish :thumbup: and a sick gaff....makes me want to try and make one of those....thanks for sharing


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Now thats some flounders


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

A few more...


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Awesome pictures!!!!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Badbagger said:


> Here's a couple


Your 2nd picture is awesome!


----------

